# better bits for Canadians



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

i want a better rail and stile set,presently have the "blue tornado".What do you guys and gals north of the 49th recommend and where do you get them. It is the 5/8 radius profile I want,lee valley,canadian tire and home depo do not have them (ogee seems to be every where).I am not thrilled about the extreme duty and freight charges of ordering out of the states.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Al; where exactly are you? West Coast? 
Talk to KMS Tools; tell them you need commercial grade bits. (Dimar)
I have to say that I really dislike their online router bit presentation...very difficult to find what you're looking for.
Search Results : KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Selling quality tools at affordable prices all over Canada. Largest powertool, handtool and woodworking machinery retailer in Canada.

The other suggestion would be find the CMT bit you want and look for a CMT dealer. Their 'Dealer Locator' is less than helpful, Canada wise.
Router Bits, Circular Saw Blades, Woodworking Cutting Tools, Tools for Router, Diamond Woodworking Tools - CMT Tools


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

would Freud work for you...

Freud Tools - Router Bits


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Dan
I am in the Ottawa valley.Will look at your links.
Stick
I believe freud to be a quality bit from what I have read here,but the two retailers locally that handle them only have ogee styles,I want a 5/8 radius.The staff ars kids who did not make the cut at mickey dees so getting info on if they can order other style bits is hit and miss


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If you have any contractor buddies...

Richelieu carries Amana bits, but they only sell to businesses, not retail. 

Accessories at Richelieu Hardware
Richelieu Hardware Store Locator. Find Richelieu Hardware locations in Canada - LocalStore


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Marc Sommerfeld has two new rail and stile bit sets with patent pending improvements. You can always call the 800 number for shipping information. Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; it's the same old...same old up here. We have to pay massive fees for Customs brokerage for stuff coming across the Border, by courier. USPS is usually OK, minor upcharges. That's what Al's really not happy about (me too!)
I've not had any experience with Sommerfeld's e-shop. No idea how he ships, but a lot of e-enterprises just can't be bothered shipping outside of the continental US(?).


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, no...I just checked "Sommerfeld's site, "Shipping Exceptions"...the Readers Digest version is "Bend over, Canadians"


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

From an old thread...
http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/26143-bosch-amana-router-bits.html


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, last one. Here's a list of some Canadian sources, not complete by any means:
http://www.canadianwoodworking.com/links.php?category=Bits+&+Blades


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Whiteside has a Canuck distributor, not sure who it is but I will find out Monday.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

struck out today,did find a good suplier in Ottawa that handles frued,with mature and very helpful staff.Unfortunatly,frued does not make a bit in the style i am looking for.i want the round type with a 3/8 radius.the whiteside 46001 looks right but I can not find info on the size of the radius .I can get it through Amazon.ca if I could confirm it has a 3/8 radius.Cmt orange makes the profile I need but I do not know if they are any better than the blue tornado that has disaponted me.
Thanks for all the imput so far everyone.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Al.

CMT orange would be in the top 5 makers as far as I would think.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

What ever happened to the good NAFTA WAS SUPPOSED TO DO?

Baker


----------



## Dr Neon (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Al. Sorry for your problem. NAFTA isn't nearly what it's cracked up to be. Here is a suggestion: Router Bits Direct is Canada's home for router bits, router tables and other top quality products from Freud & CMT I buy most of my bits from Whiteside. I'm sure they would package for USPS service, if you asked. Save part of the hassle, anyway. Good Luck, Tim


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, Tim! Bookmarked now.
Seems like mostly Freud bits, not a big selection of CMT or Whiteside. Freud I can get here, locally. (I'm not knocking Freud, I just want the choice)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey! Look what else they carry...
Router Bits Direct is Canada's home for router bits, router tables and other top quality products from Freud & CMT


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the links.Nothing at router bits direct for me,but will keep it in mind for future reference.I am looking at other options stateside.I had great service a two suppliers in Ottawa yesterday,quality people with quality products,just not the profile I need.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I wonder who is collecting collecting the duty, US or Canada? This upsets us here in the US also when we hear about the extra cost you have to pay. What ever happened to these fair trade agreements? We cannot buy medications from Canada or Mexico, where the exact same medication by the same manufacturer is at least 1/2 the cost. What's up with that? I better get back to wood before I get upset.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Willway said:


> I wonder who is collecting collecting the duty, US or Canada? This upsets us here in the US also when we hear about the extra cost you have to pay. What ever happened to these fair trade agreements? We cannot buy medications from Canada or Mexico, where the exact same medication by the same manufacturer is at least 1/2 the cost. What's up with that? I better get back to wood before I get upset.


Dick, maybe the medications are subject to a Govt subsidy and the subsidy may be removed for "export" sales. 

And therefore not covered by the NAFTA.

I would not like my taxes to be providing cheap medications for people not in my country........VBG


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dick; Customs duties are collected by the country entered, otherwise they're Export taxes/duties. If the tax is on domestic production which stays at home then it's an Excise tax.
If you visit Canada, you blow right through the US Border stn., but have to stop and do your declaration at the Cdn. booth a few yards farther on. Do NOT attempt to bring firearms through the Cdn. Border...very bad juju will happen.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

James they are not subsidized or the Mexican or Canadian government would not let US citizens buy them. Many older people here in Texas make a trip across the border to get their medications, some groups even charter buses. It's a shame, but in our country our politicians allow big business to charge more for the drugs here than they do in the rest of the world. Right now there is a bad norovirus they think originally came from Australia, 6 antibiotic pills are $90 US and may not work, across the border less than $20. Each of our nations has their own peculiarities.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Al,

I live just east of the Ontario border and I picked up a Freud catalog for router bits at a show either in Ottawa or St Hyacinthe at a Freud booth.It appears to have what you describe. If you go online to Freud Canada you will find many router bits available. As far as quality goes, I can vouch for them as I have been using many of their products for years and find them to be top notch. If you find a part # you want you can probably ask any retailer to order it or maybe they (Freud) will sell direct.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everyone.
Not going to comment on the presciption drugs,just hope I can find the cutter I want with out needing them.
Dan,online,at the freud Canada site,the only freud rail and stile set in the round profile I want has a 7/32 radius,I am looking for a 3/8radius.Does your cataloge show a 3/8 radius cutter?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm guessing you were speaking to 'Danman' Dan
-Dan 'DaninVan'


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes,Dan in Van,was speakig to Danman,sorry,but thanks again for your input


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I didn't see anyone mention Elite Tools. They carry Frued, CMT, Rockler, Woodpecker as well as their own brand which I have been using for a while and find them very good.
They have a Freud 5/8" radius bit.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Al; I think* Deb* has found your 3/8" Radius rail and stile set...CMT at Elite (Cdn. source)
CMT 3 piece kitchen sets 800.513.11 | Elite Tools


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I had been to the elite site,I have delt with them before and like dealing with them.The picture of the 800.513.11 is a little misleading.If you click on the second thumbnail you will see the actual profile.It is the 800.516.11 I want.I have scoured the web and talked to a freud supplier in Ottawa and can not find a 3/8 radius round over stile bit.
I am curious about the elite bits.Deb,if you have used there rail and stile bits,please comment on the proformance if you will.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is the list of Whiteside Canuck distributors... hot off the email!


PS: I read the list and now I want a Nanaimo bar!


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Mike
Western Canada is covered well,not much in my neighborhood.I will see if any of these suppliers have a mail order service.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike said:


> Here is the list of Whiteside Canuck distributors... hot off the email!
> 
> 
> PS: I read the list and now I want a Nanaimo bar!


"A" Nanaimo bar?! Eating 'one' is unheard of... 

Thanks for the list, Mike; excellent. I'm always promoting Quality Saw but I didn't even realize they were a Whiteside distributor. To make matters worse, I thought Ackhurst only carried metal working machinery. Learn something new every day.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Well after all this I find out that the whiteside roundover rail and stile bit has a 1/4" radius.Looks like I am limited to cmt orange or blue tornado.

At very least the people in western Canada, the gta area and Montreal now know were to get whitside bits and I have discovered excellent service at both Ottawa Fastener and Lee Valley Tools in Ottawa,although neither could sell me a bit.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Al I haven't used the rail and stile bits. I have the Elite 66 piece 1/2" shank bit set and have used many of them (the more common ones have been used a LOT!) in the last year. They are great performers in both hard and soft woods. If I needed a rail and stile set I wouldn't hesitate to try Elite's.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have the set from Elite's and it's a great set,it came with a cutter for the undersize 1/4" plywood also..

If I was in Canada it would be the only place I would buy router bits from. they are that good.. 

====


CanuckGal said:


> Al I haven't used the rail and stile bits. I have the Elite 66 piece 1/2" shank bit set and have used many of them (the more common ones have been used a LOT!) in the last year. They are great performers in both hard and soft woods. If I needed a rail and stile set I wouldn't hesitate to try Elite's.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Well the elite bits are certainly affordable,I ordered a bottom bearing and a top bearing 1/2" flush cutters,but as has been the case they do not offer the rail and stile profile I am looking for.So goes the battle!


----------



## Intrigue (Feb 10, 2013)

As a Canadian myself (in Ontario), I use a USA mailbox service at the border. I have any orders I want shipped to the mailbox, they email me when it's in, I pick it up ($5.00 fee) and bring it across the border. The border crossing is about 1 1/2 hours from home so it's not a trip I can do on a whim. Rathur, I place several orders, go across for everything with the wife, do a bit of USA shopping, dinner, fill up the gas tank and it's a nice outing. In fact, every 4 or 5 months, my wife starts asking "Are you ordering anything soon"

Saves a lot of money even when considering the gas useage and border tolls. Google the "Kinek Delivery Network" to find a location at your closest border crossing.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Walter, once the weather warms up you should come make sawdust with us. We are about 20 minutes from Windsor, about an hour from Sarnia and 5 hours from the Soo.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Walter
Nice you and your wife can enjoy a outing and get some deals also.i ended up ordering a set of cmt orange bits off amazon,free shipping to my inlaws state side.Will get them next time we get together.Still wish we had better selection off the shelf at reasonable prices north of the border.
Thanks to all who have replied
AL


----------

